# My piano music



## Ryukouki (May 4, 2010)

I posted a few vids on YouTube and there's more to come. Rate, enjoy, and subscribe.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 4, 2010)

Nice videos you are pretty talented. I removed the link to that other forum and embedded your videos directly into your opening post so people will be more inclined to click and enjoy your music.


----------



## Ryukouki (May 4, 2010)

Hahaha thank you p1ngpong!


----------



## Ryukouki (May 6, 2010)

Cool! Got myself 3 subscriptions now! Hooray now I need some more and comments please!


----------



## Ryukouki (May 10, 2010)

Uploaded some new videos, such as the Pokemon Indigo League themes from the US and Japan. Gogogo please subscribe if you like them!


----------



## Ryukouki (May 11, 2010)

Two new videos uploaded to YT today, check em now! Mesakaze Pokemon Master REMIXED and Phantom Requiem for the Phantom requested by PharaohsVizier has been uploaded. My channel is here: http://www.youtube.com/user/Ryukouki PLEASE SUBSCRIBE!


----------



## bnwchbammer (May 12, 2010)

Good stuff man, I used to play. I still probably have the skills to play as well as you, just not the willpower. Though I have sworn to play the Angel Beats theme.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 13, 2010)

Wow dude, a shame I didn't see this topic before, you're really talented! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll subscribe to ya immediately!


----------



## Ryukouki (May 14, 2010)

Hahaha thank you guys, just checked back and saw more posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...wait Nadrian are you OverlordNathan on youtube? I had the faintest inkling it was you but I wasn't sure


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 14, 2010)

Yup, that's me, I alternate between the names Overlord Nathan and Overlord Nadrian on sites


----------



## weiHe (May 14, 2010)

SO Pro!
Starting my piano class next semester, hopefully i can start playing stuff like that.


----------



## Ryukouki (May 15, 2010)

Hahaha thanks guys. Got a few more songs to update onto this page later so look out for Beauty and the Beast and Looking Through Your Eyes, maybe a redo of Pokemon. You never know.


----------



## mthrnite (May 15, 2010)

Good stuff!


----------



## Porygon-X (May 15, 2010)

Awesome!

Do you take lessons? 

Like the RCM programme. That's what I take.


----------



## Ryukouki (May 15, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Good stuff!
> Thank you mthr! More to come soon!
> QUOTEAwesome!
> 
> ...


Yes and no. Nowadays it's learn by ear.


----------

